# Заклинивает в пояснице справа в течении года



## Nikkei (11 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте, мне 28 лет, рост 169, вес 56. В феврале 2018 мне впервые заклинило поясницу, в бане, просто внезапно боль СПРАВА и я не могу разогнуться полностью и перекошена вправо. Все это сопровождается болью в пояснице справа, отдает в кпс и по передней части правой ноги.
Прошло где то за неделю само.
Боли изчезли полностью.
Через месяц все по новой, шла по улице, ничего не болело, оп и заклинило.
Так продолжается в течении года, уже 7 раз. Была на мануальной терапии, первые два раза на правке где разминают, а потом мягко скручивают позвоночник, за 2 сеанса отпускало, но перерыв не длительный был.
Последний раз ходила к другому специалисту на ПИР. В данный момент где то месяц с обострения, делаю упражнения, укрепляю мышцы живота, растягиваю ППМ.
 Переодически справа в позвоночнике хрустит и после этого ощущение уменьшения подвижности, потом обратно и подвижность увеличивается. Еще храмтит в том же месте при подьеме ЛЕВОЙ ноги. Все мануальные ставят фасеточный синдром, укорочение ППМ правой. На МРТ грыжа L5 S1 СЛЕВА парамедианная, вроде не активна. Дегенеративнодистрофические изменения. Снимки и заключение выложу.

Вопрос в том почему что то хрустит и что делать с фасетками, мышцами, чтобы не происходило этих заклиниваний. Может диагноз неверный? Почему началось резко и повторяется год?
Образ жизни зож, каждый день гуляю, плаваю иногда, летом хожу в походы.

Снимки

   

Еще


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2019)

@Nikkei, Нина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Nikkei (11 Мар 2019)

Заключение.
Ещё справа при подъёме плеча всегда стучит лопатка, без боли. 10 лет назад поднимала тяжесть, был болевой синдром между лопаток справа месяц, сняли мануальной терапией за один раз. Но стук лопатки остался.


----------



## AIR (11 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> Здравствуйте


Вечер добрый. 


Nikkei написал(а):


> Вопрос в том почему что то хрустит и что делать с фасетками, мышцами, чтобы не происходило этих заклиниваний.


Асимметричное напряжение мышц пояснично-крестцового отдела,  смежные позвонки мышцами тянет в разные стороны.. Разная степень подвижности в соседних позвонках.. Разобраться с диагностикой и потом направленное лечение..


Nikkei написал(а):


> Может диагноз неверный?


Вроде и диагноз звучит логично, правда по снимкам больше похоже на укорочение квадратной мышцы поясницы справа и пояснично-подвздошной слева. . Но снимки не абсолютный показатель,  можно и ошибиться. . Нужен именно мануальный осмотр. 


Nikkei написал(а):


> Почему началось резко и повторяется год?


По лечению.. создается впечатление какой то недоработанности..  Толи доктора не совсем полностью представляют проблему, то-ли недоделывают что-то. .. То ли Вы где то что то..


Nikkei написал(а):


> Образ жизни зож, каждый день гуляю, плаваю иногда, летом хожу в походы.


Это общеоздоровительные мероприятия,  нужны более акцентированные воздействия, упражнения. .


----------



## Nikkei (11 Мар 2019)

@AIR, здравствуйте!
Спасибо большое за внимание, упражнения постепенно подбираются, пока они на укрепление поперечной мышцы живота. По поводу укорочения прямой мышцы тоже - вполне возможно, ее тоже растягиваю поворотом на четвереньках, но на нее конкретных упражнений не дали. По поводу укорочения ппм слева, я когда их растягиваю стоя в выпаде или лёжа на столе, чувствую натяжение только в правой, левая не сопротивляется, это достаточный критерий того, что она не укорочена?

По поводу недоработанности, это верно, сейчас подключили упражнения хотя бы от мышечного дисбаланса, надеюсь правильно определенного. До этого НПВС и мидокалм/сирдалуд.


Что бы вы посоветовали ещё из лечения?
Я территориально не москва/Питер , врятли найду более качественную диагностику


----------



## AIR (11 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> По поводу недоработанности, это верно, сейчас подключили упражнения хотя бы от мышечного дисбаланса, надеюсь правильно определенного.


На мой взгляд, доктор должен 1.четко и ясно показать и доходчиво объяснить свои предположения. 2. Позаниматься руками, до явного улучшения,  чтобы пациент еще раз убедился в правильности понимания проблемы. 3. Лично показать и объяснить до полного понимания акцентированные упражнения на проблемные участки,  механизм их действия и методологию выполнения..
Не видя, сказать точно не могу, но  например :


Nikkei написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за внимание, упражнения постепенно подбираются, пока они на укрепление поперечной мышцы живота.


Фигня какая то.. Ну и так далее . .


----------



## Nikkei (11 Мар 2019)

Обычно за два сеанса проходит все и все. Эх, вечная проблема найти специалиста (


По поводу фигни, может подскажете направление упражнений? Укреплять, растягивать, ЛФК?

Вроде как мышцы живота стабилизируют поясничный отдел, они слабые - поясничный перенапряженный


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2019)

Рентген просто делали?’
Я бы пересчитал Вам поясничные позвонки.
Лежа на спине, если поднимать и опускать ногу - хрустит?


----------



## Nikkei (12 Мар 2019)

Если поднимать левую хрустит, правую нет. Позвонков в поясничном вроде 6, вместо 5 у меня, мне потом МРТ врача отдельно  сказал, но заключение перепечатанное надо поискать. Рентген делала но там очень нечёткий снимок, поищу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2019)

То есть аномалия развития есть.
Значит, стандарт движения нарушен.

Про хруст - прочитайте пока про синдром щёлкающего бедра.
Второй вариант - неоартроз поперечного отростка 6 поясничного.

Про заклинивание - вариант с гомолатеральным сколиозом (в сторону грыжи) возможен, но по размерам грыжа вроде не та, но есть и отек грыжи.
Второй вариант - опять неоартроз.

МРТ ОТ 07.2018, тогда уже клинило?

Мануальная терапия помогает, но не надолго. Конечно, это не ее задача.
А что поменяли в движениях на фоне проблемы.
Заклинило. Поправили, это не сделали новое, это улучшили старое, надо сделать так чтобы снова не заклинило, то есть научится все делать по другому, с минимальным участием места заклинивания - создать новый оптимальный для Вас стереотип движений.


----------



## Nikkei (12 Мар 2019)

МРТ сделала после 4 заклинивания, когда уже отпустило.Слева совсем не беспокоит ничего. Справа заклинивает. Когда отпускае болей нет, только иногда скованность. Послепервых терапии вообще не было даже скованности, не меняла ничего первые разы, сейчас растягиваю ппм после сидения, укрепляю мышцы живота, хочу ещё растягивать квадратную мышцу, чувствую что справа напряжены мышцы разгибатели и квадратная, слева все спокойно. В движениях стараюсь симметрично двигаться, резко не нагибаться.

А какая стратегия лечения неоартроза и как его определить?

Про мануальную терапию, сначала работали с костями а не мышцами. Последний раз ПИР, тоесть с мышцами. Обычно на фоне мануальной ещё шею тянет справа, потом проходит. Ощущение что вся правая половина спазмирована почему то больше левой.

Ещё вспомнила момент, при заклинивании чаще всего спазмы начинаются в тазу справа сначала впереди, в районе яичника, а потом клинит спину справа мин через 15. Там вроде тоже ппм как раз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> МРТ сделала после 4 заклинивания, когда уже отпустило.Слева совсем не беспокоит ничего. Справа заклинивает. Когда отпускае болей нет, только иногда скованность. Послепервых терапии вообще не было даже скованности, не меняла ничего первые разы, сейчас растягиваю ппм после сидения, укрепляю мышцы живота, хочу ещё растягивать квадратную мышцу, чувствую что справа напряжены мышцы разгибатели и квадратная, слева все спокойно. В движениях стараюсь симметрично двигаться, резко не нагибаться.


Скованность тут как защита от избыточной подвижности 
Фото со спины поставьте, всего тогда от стоп до головы.


Nikkei написал(а):


> А какая стратегия лечения неоартроза и как его определить?


Луше всего КТ с реконструкцией.
Пока старые снимки найдите.


Nikkei написал(а):


> Ещё вспомнила момент, при заклинивании чаще всего спазмы начинаются в тазу справа сначала впереди, в районе яичника, а потом клинит спину справа мин через 15. Там вроде тоже ппм как раз.


Именно там.


----------



## Nikkei (12 Мар 2019)

Целиком и верхняя часть ближе

 

@Доктор Ступин , вот заключение Мрт того же, после пересмотра тем же врачом( тут есть L6)  и описание рентгена, сделаного на 4 дня раньше. Снимок в поликлинике, могу взять, но возможно информативнее переделать.
И выше вид со спины

 

Еще интересный момент, в феврале 2018(когда первый раз заклинило) я поменяла матрас на жеткий с кокосом. До этого был обычный мягкий. Сплю на левом боку 90% времени. На жестком часто переворачивалась с левого бока на полубоком на животе.
Сейчас, уже после последнего заклинивания купила мягкую латексную подстилку поверх.
Мог ли матрас повлиять на поясничный отдел так?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2019)

Сникмки бы посмотреть.
Но потимеющемуся:
Левая нога короче, левое плечо повыше.
Сколиоз
Аномалия с сакрализацией, но адаптированная к Вашей жизни, была.
Скорее причина в этом.

Матрас как дополнительная причина деадаптации.
Скорее комплекс причин:
- диск просел
- суставы в артрозе
- мышцы в напряжение
- нервы никчерту
- стереотип меняется

Жёсткий матрас не верен сам по себе, и при Вашей узкой талии, сон на боку привёл к нарушении статики - скорее всего появилась подвижность а аномальном позвонке.
Можно было и при лфк расшевелить, можно просто на банане по морю проехать (пример из жизни), причин дезадаптации много.

Вот такое мое мнение.


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> Вроде как мышцы ж


Если расслабить мышцы поясницы, то и "животным" полегче будет укрепиться. Наоборот сложнее.


Nikkei написал(а):


> Ещё вспомнила момент, при заклинивании чаще всего спазмы начинаются в тазу справа сначала впереди, в районе яичника, а потом клинит спину справа мин через 15. Там вроде тоже ппм как раз.


Да, по жалобам очень похоже именно н


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Левая нога короче, левое плечо повыше.
> Сколиоз


А мне кажется , симпатичненько так, очень даже...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2019)

Симпатично, это точно.


----------



## Nikkei (13 Мар 2019)

-диск просел
-суставы в артрозе

Что делать с суставами? 
Не надо ли дополнительно что то обследовать, чтобы понять откуда артроз?
Что то мне в моем возрасте такой диагноз не нравится

Может есть смысл хондропротекторы пить, физио делать и.т.п
С мышцами думаю в какой то мере их расслабили на ПИР + миорелаксанты+ буду делать упражнения, может что-то и выйдет.
Мне бы ещё упражнение эффективное на растяжку квадратной мышцы поясницы.


По поводу, "левая нога короче", всегда думала, что правая немного короче, по ощущениям и высоте коленей лёжа, согнутых в коленях, правое колено немного ниже.

Если начать спать на правом боку, будет лучше? 

Снимок постараюсь сфотографировать на днях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2019)

> Что делать с суставами?
> Не надо ли дополнительно что то обследовать, чтобы понять откуда артроз?
> Что то мне в моем возрасте такой диагноз не нравится


К сожалению, пора



> Может есть смысл хондропротекторы пить, физио делать и.т.п


Физио.


> С мышцами думаю в какой то мере их расслабили на ПИР + миорелаксанты+ буду делать упражнения, может что-то и выйдет.
> Мне бы ещё упражнение эффективное на растяжку квадратной мышцы поясницы.


Доктор АИР, только об этом и рассказывает, конечно надо.



> По поводу, "левая нога короче", всегда думала, что правая немного короче, по ощущениям и высоте коленей лёжа, согнутых в коленях, правое колено немного ниже.


Посмотрим снимки



> Если начать спать на правом боку, будет лучше?


Если правильная высота мягкой прокладки, то на любом можно.


> Снимок постараюсь сфотографировать на днях.


Ждем


----------



## Nikkei (13 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если правильная высота мягкой прокладки, то на любом можно.


Высота 3 см, вот такой


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2019)

3 см -  это только для трохантерита, и то не совсем достаточно.

Какая ширина (не охват, а ширина - диаметр) бёдер и талии?


----------



## Nikkei (13 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 32 и 26 вроде как)

матрас сильно быстро точно не сменю, пока может стоит подушку под талию подкладывать, если да, то какой высоты?


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> Что то мне в моем возрасте такой диагноз не нравится


В таком (практически детском) возрасте в подавляющем большинстве случаев нарушения носят мышечно-тонический характер. .  Например,  мышцы, которые крепятся к бёдрышку возле сустава напряжены и укорочены. . Этим они ограничивают движения в суставе и причиняют беспокойство..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> 32 и 26 вроде как)


32-26=8:2=4
4 см на изгиб талии и +3-4 см на трохантер=7-8 см.
В стандарте 9 для большинства.


----------



## Nikkei (13 Мар 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Если расслабить мышцы поясницы, то и "животным" полегче будет укрепиться.


В данный момент болевого синдрома нет, врач сказал что руками все проработано, отправил к врачу ЛФК( внутри одной клиники), тот пока назначил упражнения на живот, грудной отдел и на растяжения ппм.  Попробую взять выписку от мануального терапевта.
Основная цель - убедиться что в лечении ничего не упущено, чтобы опять не заклинило)))


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 32-26=8:2=4
> 4 см на изгиб талии и +3-4 см на трохантер=7-8 см.
> В стандарте 9 для большинства.


матрас сильно быстро точно не сменю, пока может стоит подушку под талию подкладывать, видимо 4см высотой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> матрас сильно быстро точно не сменю, пока может стоит подушку под талию подкладывать, видимо 4см высотой?


Точно.


----------



## Nikkei (14 Мар 2019)

Сегодня сходила в бассейн, по дороге домой почувствовала в районе поясницы справа, где обычно клинит, какой-то зажим , попробовала растягивать ппм, ничего не изменилось, начала бояться что заклинит, сделала такое упражнение, получается правой ногой влево, громко хрустнуло, там где зажало и зажим ушел, стало все отлично.
 Это может о чем то сказать? В этой позе растягиваются какие то мышцы и высвободился сегмент или просто позвоночник как-то правильно скрутился? Полезно ли это упражнение делать в качестве ежедневного?


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Мар 2019)

@Nikkei, Скручивающие упражнения при заклинивании как раз помогают хорошо. Но увлекаться ими не стоит. Т.к. ежедневное выполнение таких упражнений постепенно разбалтывает позвоночник. По своему опыту могу сказать, что скрутки это крайняя мера, когда надо снять блоки самостоятельно без врача.
Бассейн вам тоже не полезен мне кажется, т.к. там тоже те же скручивания и возможно будет вызывать заклинивание.
Самое оптимальное это понять и почувствовать какие мышцы укорочены и требуют растяжки, расслабления. Если с этим разобраться, то можно научиться не доводить до заклинивания, а вовремя снимать напряжение с нужных мышц самостоятельно.


----------



## Nikkei (14 Мар 2019)

@Александр_100, спасибо, по поводу бассейна уже поняла сегодня, сейчас справа разгибатель спины вроде как ( поверхностная тонкая мышца вдоль позвоночника) твердый как кирпич. ((


----------



## 32Ольга (14 Мар 2019)

@Nikkei, купите такой ролл и раскатывайте мышцы, очень хорошая вещь, сама использую.


----------



## La murr (14 Мар 2019)

@32Ольга, какой диаметр у ролла?


----------



## 32Ольга (14 Мар 2019)

@La murr, Светлана, диаметр 14 см. Официальный сайт blackroll. Из этой серии синий самый жёсткий, купила его, т.к. инструктор сказал, что мягкие быстро перестанут действовать.


----------



## AIR (14 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> попробовала растягивать ппм, ничего не изменилось, начала бояться что заклинит, сделала такое упражнение, получается правой ногой влево, громко хрустнуло, там где зажало и зажим ушел, стало все отлично.


Так это и есть одно из упражнений на растяжение ППМ.


----------



## Nikkei (14 Мар 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Так это и есть одно из упражнений на растяжение ППМ.


Вот Александр выше написал, что этим упражнением не стоит злоупотреблять, а Ваше мнение на этот счет? Полезно делать ежедневно?

Я имела ввиду, что не помогло от зажима вот такое упражнение:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> Я имела ввиду, что не помогло от зажима вот такое упражнение:


При этом поперечный отросток упирается в подвздошную кость.


----------



## AIR (15 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> Вот Александр выше написал, что этим упражнением не стоит злоупотреблять, а Ваше мнение на этот счет? Полезно делать ежедневно?


Совершенно согласен со всем сообщением от Александра. Если осторожно, до натяжения и крошку еще,  без хруста и не злоупотреблять. .


Nikkei написал(а):


> Я имела ввиду, что не помогло от зажима вот такое упражнение:


На фото Вы гораздо симпатичнее. Этим упражнение Вы пытались растянуть нижнюю часть мышцы. А вторым упражнением потянули верхнюю, с которой основные проблемы, вот и сработало..


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Мар 2019)

@Nikkei, Вот есть такой вариант работы с ППМ. Ложитесь на кровать и отвешиваете ногу, ту, которая дальше от края кровати и всяко разно крутите ногой вверх, вниз, можно просто повесить ногу и потянуть мышцы. Это снимает зажимы и блоки. Но тоже сильно хрустеть не стоит, осторожно, по ощущениям, не разбалтывайте позвоночник.


----------



## Nikkei (15 Мар 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Nikkei, Вот есть такой вариант работы с ППМ. Ложитесь на кровать и отвешиваете ногу, ту, которая дальше от края кровати и всяко разно крутите ногой вверх, вниз, можно просто повесить ногу и потянуть мышцы...


Вот если я так делаю правой ногой у меня весь поясничной хрустит,а левой вообще не хрустит. Поэтому перестала делать...


----------



## 32Ольга (15 Мар 2019)

Мне кажется, когда появляется хруст в позвоночнике при выполнении упражнений, это снимаются функциональные блоки. И это хорошо. Доктора @Доктор Ступин , @AIR  подтвердите?


----------



## Nikkei (15 Мар 2019)

Вот вопрос, если все время хрустит, разбалтывает ли это позвлночник? Я начала хрустеть так после второго заклинивания и возможно этим провоцирую новые?
В это раз решила попробовать не хрустеть)


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> Вот если я так делаю правой ногой у меня весь поясничной хрустит, а левой вообще не хрустит. Поэтому перестала делать...


Все правильно. У меня также было. Потом я научил свое тело хрустеть равномерно с обоих сторон. Это говорит о том, что есть перекос. Есть неравномерный тонус мышцы левой и правой части тела. Таз поди перекошен. Разную силу имеют мышцы ППМ. Мышцы на ногах напряжены по разному.
У меня например правая нора даже больше в диаметре. Ягодица одно больше другой.
Я сейчас это все стараюсь через ноги регулировать. Т.е. растягиваю, расслабляю там где напряжение. Стараюсь сделать симметрию. И оно работает правда не бесконечно. Т.е. оно требует периодической правки. Каждый день по сути. Без хруста, просто снимаем напряжение. Потом по мере выполнения повседневных дел оно опять перегружается и опять нужно себя ремонтировать.
Но постепенно я так надеюсь симметрии будит больше и ремонт нужен будит реже.



Nikkei написал(а):


> Вот вопрос, если все время хрустит, разбалтывает ли это позвоночник? Я начала хрустеть так после второго заклинивания и возможно этим провоцирую новые?
> В это раз решила попробовать не хрустеть)


Я конечно не специалист в этом деле, но я весь этот хруст понимаю так.
Диски подсели, фасетки начали заедать друг за друга, отсюда возникают блоки. Фасетка зацепилась, позвонок заклинило, сразу соседние позвонки при сгибании стали двигаться избыточно, появились боли, прострелы и т.п.
Если симметрии нет, позвонки наклонены, а еще ротированы, то с внутренней части изгиба фасетки будут сильнее задевать друг за друга и клинить больше.
Упражнения на расклинивание всего этого дела по средством скруток приносит временные облегчения, оно просто снимает блоки. Но блок появится с ново. Причем я на себе проверял он появится может даже через 20-30 минут после правки. Лег поправил, пошел поделал чего-то, чувствую уже с ново блок встал, опять лег похрустел и так бесконечно. А трение с хрустом это вредно для любых механических деталей.
По этому нужно не хрустеть, а искать как этот блок снять по средством снятия  мышечного напряжения.
Можно быть самому себе хиропрактиком, а можно быть "доктором AIR-ом" работать с мышцами. Чувствуете разницу?!
Правда с учет того что есть сколиоз например у меня 100% симметрию поставить не получится никогда. По этому заниматься придется пожизненно, как только бросишь опять опустишься "дно".
А еще я так понимаю при постоянно хрусте в этом направлении образуется как бы избыточная подвижность, соскальзывание и т.п., и потом так и будет постоянно туда заваливаться этот позвонок.


----------



## Nikkei (15 Мар 2019)

Спасибо за подробный ответ,  я тоже примерно так думаю, что себе может сама раскачиваю фасетки, поэтому стараюсь не хрустеть) сложно то, что обычно вообще не ощущала дискомфорт в теле, пока не заклинило , наверное тоже из-за того, что хрустом снимала блок, а мышца оставалась напряжённой, и в итоге клинило внезапно на фоне полного отсутствия болей.
Вот упражнение в выпаде, оно растянет ее или надо что то ещё подключать, но что то без скрутки


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2019)

@Nikkei, Да, кстати блок может возникать и сниматься сам собою до поры до времени и человек ничего не занет об этом, живет и думает что все хорошо.



Nikkei написал(а):


> Вот упражнение в выпаде, оно растянет ее или надо что то ещё подключать, но что то без скрутки


Трудно сказать, какие именно упражнения добавить. Я сам постоянно этим занимаю. Добавляю, убавляю, экспериментирую. Растяжка ППМ это только одна мышца. А вы попробуйте потянуть и по стимулировать всю цепочку. Начните со стопы. Стопу разминаем мячиком (мне нравится летом по речным камушкам ), тянем заднюю поверхность бедра, переднюю поверхность, боковую часть спины, грудной отдел.
Нужно пробовать, выбирать, искать что будит помогать. Клинит позвонок, а причина может оказаться в ноге и стопе. Стопа где-то недорабатывает с ногой где-то зажаты мышцы, а клинит позвонок.
Главное следите чтобы поясница не скруглялась в упражнениях с натяжением. Т.е. классически тянуться стоя к полу руками с круглой спиной это вредно, т.к. тянется больше поясница, чем ноги и больше вреда чем пользы.
Т.е. все упражнения пробовать нужно осторожно, следим за ощущением, ищем именно те которые будут направлены на снятия блока в месте где клинет.

      

@Nikkei, Еще хочется подтвердить и повторить слова доктора @AIR, Люди делаю ошибку, что идут в спортзал и начинают, что-то там закачивать, укреплять. И тем самым делают только хуже. Почему? Потому, что фактически укрепляют прежний стереотип движения. Тем мышцы которые напряжены еще сильнее напрягутся и клинить позвонки или грыжа будет только больше. А нужно именно создать такой стереотип движения, чтобы это  проблемное место не перегружалось. А это можно сделать растяжками расслаблениями напруженных мышц, обучение тела другой механике. А уже потом возможно что-то там серьезно укреплять. Самому это сложно, но возможно. Я например осваиваю левую руку. Понятно, что человек правша делает все правой, отсюда и ротация и перекос в определенную сторону. Цигун, йога вам в помощь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Nikkei, Еще хочется подтвердить и повторить слова доктора @AIR, Люди делаю ошибку, что идут в спортзал и начинают, что-то там закачивать, укреплять. И тем самым делают только хуже. Почему? Потому, что фактически укрепляют прежний стереотип движения. Тем мышцы которые напряжены еще сильнее напрягутся и клинить позвонки или грыжа будет только больше. А нужно именно создать такой стереотип движения, чтобы это  проблемное место не перегружалось. А это можно сделать растяжками расслаблениями напруженных мышц, обучение тела другой механике. А уже потом возможно что-то там серьезно укреплять. Самому это сложно, но возможно. Я например осваиваю левую руку. Понятно, что человек правша делает все правой, отсюда и ротация и перекос в определенную сторону. Цигун, йога вам в помощь.


Не верно в принципе.
Не важно где, в том числе и спортзале формируется новый оптимальный стереотип, и как без расслабления одних мышц, так и без тренировки других мышц - создать стереотп не удаться. 
А тренировка - возможно только при нагрузке на мышце, и не важно чем она создаётся- весом или блоками.
Для большинства занимающихся регулярно в спортзале, дане не задумыащихся как и что они делают, достаточно заниматься регулярно и при стандартной ситуации в позвоночнике организм делаем все сам. Сам тренирует нужные мышцы для безболевого выполнения тех нагрузок, что представляет хозяин.
При условии соблюдения постепенного наращивания нагрузки.
И лишь процентов 10-15 людей, как прило имеющих какие особенности строения скелета (аномалии, сколиоз, косой таз, короткая нога, плоскостопие, х-о образность ног, рывковость движений, отсутсвие самоконтроля, низкий болевой порог), требуют строго индивидуального подхода.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, вот почему-то не у всех оно так само собой тренируется как надо. Да у кого-то это работает, я согласен! Они просто ходят регулярно заниматься и действительно не думают ни о чем, а еще тебе тыкаю, что вот ты такой больной пойди в тренажеру запишись подкачай мышцы и сразу вылечишься. Проходи уже........... им не понять этого никогда! Я одному пытался объяснить механизм, что у меня не работает так, но он не понял все равно. Чтобы понять нужно оказаться в этой шкуре.
А у некоторых перечисленных вами выше фактически мышечный эгоизм. Одни мышцы работают за других в итоге уже имеющийся сколиоз, кифоз, косой таз - становятся только больше от всей этой тренировки.
И у таких людей другого варианта, как разбираться со своими мышцами, разбираться с биомеханикой, по сути ежедневно 1-2 раза в день править себе все это ассиметричными упражнениями на растяжку, фактически нет (на себе убедился за 7 лет).
Здесь наверное на этом сайте как раз эти 10-15% людей, которым не повезло в жизни.........................


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2019)

Очень правильно


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, Простите что залез в вашу тему @Nikkei, но я думаю вам будит интересен чужой опыт.
Хочу рассказать вот еще про какой эксперимент.
Простое упражнение (если у вас острый период не надо его повторят!).
Ложимся на пол на спину на коврик и поднимаем одновременно обе руки и обе ноги, точка опоры где в районе крестца, ягодиц. Качаем пресс таким способом (понятно что так качать пресс - плохая идея). Это чисто тест мышц на симметрию.
Важно упражнение выполнять когда нет мышечных спазмов в данный момент
Первые 3-4 подъема тело поднимается более менее равномерно, на 4-5 и т.д. разы ты понимаешь, что не получается уже равномерно. Тело начинает косить в левую сторону, причем чем больше ты стараешься делать это упражнение, тем сильнее косит.

Почему так происходит???
А всё потому, что мышцы с лева и с права тела развиты не равномерно.
В процессе выполнения упражнения происходит укрепление мышц. Левая за три раза умудряется укрепиться, еще сильнее укоротиться и работать за двоих, а правая быстро бросает это пустое занятие и не пытается сопротивляться.

Что в итоге имеем???
Ничего хорошего. Делать экстензию, делать планку и т.п., укреплять мышцы кора в данном случаи бесполезно, потому, что левая будит еще сильнее, а правая будет еще слабее.

А в жизни также. Ты наклонился, поднял предмет, принес сумку с продуктами, посидел за компьютером и т.п - левая отработала на 70%, правая на 30% к примеру. От этого и проблемы потом - клинит поясницу, защемляет сосуды в шеи и т.п.

Итог как с этим бороть. Расслаблять растягивать левую сторону и потом в процессе жизни (в течении дня стараться минимально её закачать).
Это всего лишь один пример у вех перекосы могут быть разные.
Так, что йога, цигун - это действительно то, что нужно в лечении таких проблем. Главное правильно их научиться применять! 
В процессе выполнения упражнений начинаешь ощущать как эта левая действительно работает за себя и правую. Чтобы это почувствовать, нужно конечно много тренировок.


----------



## Nikkei (16 Мар 2019)

@Александр_100, вот кстати у меня с йогой получилось так, что все получалось делать, 2 года занималась регулярно, а мышцы передней брюшной стенки и мышцы сводящие лопатки у меня вообще не работают. А инструктора даже внимание не обратили, просто переводят на уровень выше и все, потому что прогресс есть, а мышечный корсет в итоге кривой(


----------



## Nikkei (16 Мар 2019)

@AIR, @Доктор Ступин, а вот это упражнение не вредно для позвоночника?


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> @Александр_100, вот кстати у меня с йогой получилось так, что все получалось делать, 2 года занималась регулярно, а мышцы передней брюшной стенки и мышцы сводящие лопатки у меня вообще не работают. А инструктора даже внимание не обратили, просто переводят на уровень выше и все, потому что прогресс есть, а мышечный корсет в итоге кривой(


По этому я сколько не пробовал на йогу ходить толку с этого нет. Это спорт, а не йога по сути. Т.е.пользы нет никакой. По этому я только сам пробую занимать. Смотрю видео, читаю книжку как нужно правильно делать упражнения, а сам набор, последовательность и степень их выполнения - по ощущениям.

_Когда человек серьёзно решил практиковать йогу, возникает вопрос: что выбрать? Существует множество направлений, и как это ни странно, но у каждого направления йоги, даже самого, на первый взгляд, странного, есть свои плюсы. Поэтому однозначно предостеречь от практики какого-либо вида йоги сложно. Тем более, что у каждого из нас свои наклонности, свои (выражаясь языком Патанджали) «самскары», а также свои проблемы, которые нужно с помощью йоги решить, поэтому однозначно давать какие-то универсальные советы для всех будет не совсем разумно. Будда Шакьямуни рекомендовал своим ученикам не верить никому на слово (даже ему самому), а всё проверять на личном опыте._
_Ведь каждый человек индивидуален, и то, что работает для одного, может не сработать для другого. И напротив, то, что оказалось бесполезным для одного, может быть эффективным для другого. Прислушиваться к мнению опытных практиков, конечно, необходимо, тут, что называется, спору нет. Однако главным критерием оценки того или иного направления может быть только личный опыт._



Nikkei написал(а):


> @AIR, @Доктор Ступин, а вот это упражнение не вредно для позвоночника?



Смотря в какую сторону его делать. Я делаю его в основном вправо в своем случаи. Растягиваю левый бок, растягиваю левую часть грудной клетки, левую ППМ. Не вредно любое упражнение если оно расслабляет и растягивает зажатые, короткие мышцы, а не те которые и так как "трапочка" растянутые.

А все инструктора по йоги дают симметричные упражнения для всех. Но это можно если тебе лет 10-15, когда еще нет таких проблем. А если уже есть проблемы, то нужно думать над каждым упражнением головой прежде чем делать.


----------



## Nikkei (16 Мар 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Смотря в какую сторону его делать. Я делаю его в основном вправо в своем случаи. Растягиваю левый бок, растягиваю левую часть грудной клетки, левую ППМ. Не вредно любое упражнение если оно расслабляет и растягивает зажатые, короткие мышцы, а не те которые и так как "трапочка" растянутые.
> 
> А все инструктора по йоги дают симметричные упражнения для всех. Но это можно если тебе лет 10-15, когда еще нет таких проблем. А если уже есть проблемы, то нужно думать над каждым упражнением головой прежде чем делать.



Да, я его тоже только в одну сторону хочу делать(растягивать правую сторону), собственно тогда и наклон менее глубокий и тянет весь бок, а в другую все легко и без ощущений. Но интересно нет ли тут какие то вредных для позвоночника положений, которые "обычному пользователю" не очевидны.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> @AIR, @Доктор Ступин, а вот это упражнение не вредно для позвоночника?


Все полезно. Если правильно.
А вот что правильно, так не отвечу. 
Берите за основу самочувствие, если все хорошо, то можно.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, @AIR, Простите что залез в вашу тему @Nikkei, но я думаю вам будит интересен чужой опыт.
> Хочу рассказать вот еще про какой эксперимент.
> Простое упражнение (если у вас острый период не надо его повторят!).
> Ложимся на пол на спину на коврик и поднимаем одновременно обе руки и обе ноги, точка опоры где в районе крестца, ягодиц. Качаем пресс таким способом (понятно что так качать пресс - плохая идея). Это чисто тест мышц на симметрию.
> ...


На слабую сторону, надо делать больше упражнений, а на спазмированную-заканчивать растяжкой.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На слабую сторону, надо делать больше упражнений, а на спазмированную-заканчивать растяжкой.


Согласен! Но это уже тренировочное ЛФК или даже не ЛФК, а тренировка. А начать лечение стоит лучше просто с расслабления и растяжки напряженных мышц. И торопиться с укрепление не стоит.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Мар 2019)

@Nikkei, 
Вот только за частую, когда есть такие-то проблемы у человека, что мышцы не хотят работать как надо, перейти к тренировочному ЛФК очень сложно, а может и не реально для некоторых. Это связано с тем, что те бытовые нагрузки и работа в течении дня приводят мышцы в спазм, потом ты расслабляешь все это (ремонтируешь себя), а дальше все опять заново. Попытка начать тренироваться более серьезно не получается. Только и остается делать упражнения из цигуна, йоги, пост изометрическую релаксацию.


----------



## Nikkei (18 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Про хруст - прочитайте пока про синдром щёлкающего бедра.


Уточню, у меня хрустит в районе середины поясничных позвонков слева, при поднятии левой ноги( когда ее опускаются), лёжа прямую или стоя согнутую в колене. В тазобедренном суставе не щелкает. При щелкающем бедре вроде другие симптомы)
Рентген поясницы все пытаюсь заполучить, в поликлинике это не так то просто, завтра должны дать посмотреть)
Есть на руках рентген илеосакральных сочленений,исключали сакроилеит, ТК туда боль отдает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2019)

@Nikkei, на этом снимке не видно.
Не читали, есть переднее щёлкающее, есть заднее боковое.
И аномалия - неоартроз.
Причину щёлканья ищем среди них.


----------



## Nikkei (21 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Nikkei, на этом снимке не видно.
> Не читали, есть переднее щёлкающее, есть заднее боковое.
> И аномалия - неоартроз.
> Причину щёлканья ищем среди них.


Ясно, спасибо.
Купила подушку под спину норма, видела тут рекомендации. Попробовала в разных положениях посидеть, но не до конца уверена, как правильно. У меня самое выпуклое место позвоночника где то на уровне l3-l4, туда и должно давить самым выпуклым местом подушки?

Еще хочу купить подушку под попу, для сидения на работе, клиновидную, это будет полезно? какой угол оптимальный?

@Доктор Ступин Еще вопрос появился по поводу грыжи, т.к. слева меня ничего не беспокоит никогда, то она видимо не активна(грыжа влево). Прочитала тут на форуме, что для ее фиброзирования, нужно обеспечить неподвижность в сегменте с грыжей, если я сейчас буду снимать спазм и укорочение мышц справа( ппм, квадратная, разгибатели) при помощи растяжек и делать ЛФК Доктора Ступина, например для подострого периода и ремиссии, то как мне не увеличить подвижность в сегменте с грыжей?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин Еще вопрос появился по поводу грыжи, т.к. слева меня ничего не беспокоит никогда, то она видимо не активна(грыжа влево). Прочитала тут на форуме, что для ее фиброзирования, нужно обеспечить неподвижность в сегменте с грыжей, если я сейчас буду снимать спазм и укорочение мышц справа( ппм, квадратная, разгибатели) при помощи растяжек и делать ЛФК Доктора Ступина, например для подострого периода и ремиссии, то как мне не увеличить подвижность в сегменте с грыжей?)


Если при помощи упражнений, то их надо начинать с острого и наращивать постепенно до боли и чуть на боль, в этой постепенности и формируется восстановление подвижности выше и ниже места поражения,
Еще лучше-мануальный терапевт, он может работать точно на нужном уровне.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Мар 2019)

@Nikkei, на все 100% не получится не двигать поврежденным сегментом к сожалению. Но нужно к этому стремиться.
Нужно стремиться сделать максимальную симметрию тела, на сколько это возможно, тогда и грыжа не будит перегружаться.


----------



## Nikkei (1 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин Добрый вечер! Я пропала, потому что снимок рентген мне сфотографировать не дали, а новый тоже пока рано делать, ТК делала недавно рентген илеосакральных сочленений( норма) .
В связи с этим сделала КОМОТ . Вроде из него предположение о короткой левой ноге подтверждается. Второй снимок сделали с коском 5мм, там сколиотичпская дуга поясничная уменьшилась. Я правильно понимаю что мне стоит носить подпятник 5 мм и мышцам справа станет легче?

 

И ещё вопрос, нужно ли что то сидя подкладывать, попробовала под левую ягодицу книгу подложить, встала без хруста и боли, после сидения. Но боюсь что то перекрасить себе)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июл 2019)

И подставку под ногу надо, и подушку под попу специальную, чтобы сама компенсация разницы костей таза и скрученного таза была. Мы даже для этого специальную подушку придумали одну именно под кассой и по скрученные таз, А другую только под кассой.
Будет ли это иметь решающее значение для того чтобы не было боли, едва ли. Дело в том, что криво это Вы с детства. А заболела сейчас. При этом дуга Ваша сильно не изменилась. И нога короче не стала. Поэтому это нужно, но не менее нужно пролечить, потренировать, растянуть, в общем, надо нормально полечиться.


----------



## Nikkei (2 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, я искала подушки под попу, но не нашла ( помогите мне ссылкой пожалуйста.
И как определить высоту которую надо положить под левую ягодицу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2019)

Вот такие:

*1. Анатомическая подушка "Грависитер"*
*2. Ортоадаптивная подушка под крестец*


Они сами адаптируются под разницу высоты.

А для тех, кто за 100 кг, сейчас испытываем вот такие -


----------



## Nikkei (10 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин Я правильно понимаю, что у меня косой и скрученный таз? И мне нужен гравистер? Или все таки та, что вторая?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2019)

Ортоадаптивная конечно лучше.
Но есть и вопрос - нравится или не нравится, в этом случае все решает пробное сидение.


----------



## Nikkei (10 Июл 2019)

Спасибо, заказала ортоадаптивную ,надеюсь поможет, если не сижу, то спине хорошо, начинаю сидеть - при вставании хруст в пояснице и мышцы справа перенапрягаются( пока легче, если книжку под левую ягодицу подложить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июл 2019)

Хруст, а подушку под поясницу взяли?
Книжку как раз и заменит!


----------



## Nikkei (11 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, подушка норма в итоге усиливает хруст при вставании, если при этом под попу не подкладывать ничего.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июл 2019)

Подушка под поясницу усиливает хруст.
Задача подушки сохранение прогиба в пояснице при сидении, в таком же состоянии, что и стоя.
То есть форма позвоночника не должна меняться. А правильно ли вы, кладете подушку?


----------



## Nikkei (14 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, сидя, на ощупь, сколиотическая дуга есть, причем больше чем просто стоя, а со стелькой стоя отсутствует.
Подушку прикрепила, чтобы лордоз был как стоя, но хрустит похоже из-за сколиоза, который сидя возвращается.
Ниже фото с подушкой)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2019)

А если вставать с книжки под одной ягодицей, хрустит?


----------



## Nikkei (14 Июл 2019)

Нет, после книжки не хрустит.
А просто так мало того что хрустит ещё и болит справа, теперь почти всегда после сидения.
Но с книжкой я пока высоту не поняла, и твердо)
Подушку заказала, жду


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2019)

Тогда от сколиоза.


----------



## Nikkei (14 Июл 2019)

А моя грыжа слева, тоже следствие короткой ноги и сколиоза? В смысле этого достаточно чтобы она появилась или все таки нужно было внести вклад какими то нагрузками неправильными?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2019)

Nikkei написал(а):


> А моя грыжа слева, тоже следствие короткой ноги и сколиоза? В смысле этого достаточно чтобы она появилась или все таки нужно было внести вклад какими то нагрузками неправильными?


Без нагрузки никак.


----------



## Nikkei (14 Июл 2019)

Спасибо. А есть ли упражнения чтобы вытянуть мою короткую ногу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2019)

Нет. Только при скрученном тазе, можно его раскрутить.


----------



## Nikkei (15 Июл 2019)

А не подскажите где найти хорошие упражнения для возврата на место скрученного и косого таза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2019)

Косой никак - это короткая нога.
А скрученный - мануальная терапия. Есть и упражнения, но надо сперва понять. Как и куда. Надо фото сзади и спереди такчтобы таз было видно по самое никуда!


----------



## Nikkei (16 Июл 2019)

А по снимку который я выше выложила не ясно, как скручен таз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2019)

Нет.


----------



## Nikkei (17 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин пришла подушка ортоадаптивная под попу, супер, сколиоз при сидении исчез, спина не хрустит, я не ожидала даже, что она правда подстроиться)) спасибо)


----------



## Nikkei (17 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин есть ещё проблема, последние пару недель ,когда посижу , даже  мин 30,болят места прикрепления ппм нижние, раньше не было такого. Что может быть причиной ?
Ещё прощупываются лимфоузлы, слегка болезненные, особенно справа, это уже давно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2019)

Болит ниже паха?
СОЭ и лейкоциты в норме?


----------



## Nikkei (18 Июл 2019)

Я наверное немного не правильно написала про место прикрепление. На картинке ниже где синяя стрелочка болит и лимфоузел обвела.
Соэ и лейкоциты в норме, повышена процентная концентрация лимфоцитов уже года 4, но врачи на это внимание не обращают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2019)

То есть, скорее, сам ППМ мышца.
Когда болит, отчего болит.


----------



## Nikkei (18 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, болит после того как сижу более 20 минут, встаю и болит. Ощущение стянутости. Я в течении дня мышцу тяну, хотела мячиком катать, МФР делать, но там лимфоузел. Что ещё делать не знаю, как разминать мышцу во время перерывов работы сидячей. Может это началось после установки в обувь коска, тогда наверное пройдет...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2019)

Боли при первых шагах? Потом легче?


----------



## Nikkei (19 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, да, легче


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2019)

Скорее бурсит. УЗИ, МРТ сустава.


----------



## Nikkei (20 Июл 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее бурсит. УЗИ, МРТ сустава.


Тазобедренного? Поняла, сделаю


----------



## Nikkei (20 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин сделала УЗИ правого тбс, все бурсы чистые, сустав без патологий.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2019)

Лежать на полу на этом боку, не больно?
Надавливать не больно.
По лестнице вверх не больно?


----------

